# Homemade bbq sauce



## Ooaaronoo (Aug 4, 2019)

How long do these sauces last ? Going to make a bourbon sauce and we dont exactly fly though bbq sauces


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 4, 2019)

The nice thing about homemade sauce is that you can make the exact amount you need so you don't lose any due to spoilage.  Grab your calculator and cut it down to only what you'll need for now.


----------



## Ooaaronoo (Aug 4, 2019)

Ooaaronoo said:


> How long do these sauces last ? Going to make a bourbon sauce and we dont exactly fly though bbq sauces





5GRILLZNTN said:


> The nice thing about homemade sauce is that you can make the exact amount you need so you don't lose any due to spoilage.  Grab your calculator and cut it down to only what you'll need for now.


Good thinking..no clue how much I need but will have to dabble with it


----------



## daveomak (Aug 4, 2019)

You can always pressure can it in pint jars...


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 5, 2019)

Mine lasts for months in the fridge.
Never thought to vac pack them, but that would be a good idea!
Al


----------

